# Figs, figs, the magical fruit!



## Madkins007 (Sep 11, 2011)

I have known for some time that figs are nearly the perfect fruit for many tortoises- low in sugars and carbs, they still pack a decent dose of calcium (22.4mg), 9mg of phosphorous, some iron, magnesium, potassium, 1.7gr of dietary fiber, etc. (http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/fruits-and-fruit-juices/1884/2 )

The thing is, they are almost never available locally- until I found some at the local Trader Joes!

I shot a bunch of photos of my guys digging into them, but may not post them today (kind of busy)- all you can really see is a tortoise with its head vanishing into a green ball!

The interesting thing about figs is that some form of fig grows wild in most places you can find tortoises, and it seems as if they show up on the 'OK' foods list- if only as a treat- for nearly all species. 

The ratio of good fibers and minerals to low sugars and fats makes this a very different kind of fruit than we usually offer. I don't remember what I paid for the package, but it is on my shopping list from now on!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a fig tree in my Yellowfoot pen, and two in my Manouria rain forest. The one in the YF pen is a very prolific tree and the YF tortoises sit under it with hopeful expressions. Each evening when I'm going around to make sure everyone is ok I drop several of them down for the tortoises. BUT (good with the bad) the tree also harbors the dreaded fig beetle! These bugs are similar in shape to June bugs, but they are bright irridescent green. When they fly around you it sounds like a mini helicopter. 

Nice thing about the tree is that the leaves are edible too.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 11, 2011)

We have a fig tree, and we hate figs! It came with the house. What kind of torts can eat figs? The hubby has a Redfoot, and I'm guessing she can have some. Can the Russians, as an occasional treat? I haven't given them any, as they're still fruit.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 11, 2011)

the red foot should go bonkers for the figs, and russians can have them, I am still saying occasionally is ok.


----------



## terryo (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a couple of different fig trees, and my Cherries love them and so do the box turtles. Right now there so many ripe ones, and Pio and Solo are in fig heaven. The only problem is that after a fig feast, neither one wants to eat their greens the next day. Sometime they won't eat for two day's holding out for the figs.


----------



## Edna (Sep 11, 2011)

Figs can't survive the cold in zone 4 where I live. My mom grows one indoors in a pot and gets a couple of fruits each year, not enough to share with the pets.


----------



## terryo (Sep 11, 2011)

Edna, I have one in a really big pot, and another in the veg. garden. The one in the veg garden I cover with big heavy duty black bags for the Winter. The one in the pot, when the leaves fall off, We bring it into the garage where it's cold but not freezing. I water it a little every few weeks. I don't know what zone I'm in (NY), but it gets really cold here and we have a lot of snow too. Every Spring I feed the fig trees, the one in the pot too. They have so many figs, that I used to give them away, but now with the torts, I don't.


----------



## Edna (Sep 11, 2011)

Staten Island is supposed to be zone 6b, 0--5 degrees. Wrapping, or covering, as you do the tree in your garden is supposed to gain you 1 climate zone, so that would make it zone 7 and OK for figs. We get to -30 here, not every year but it can happen. I could try a big pot, but it would have to be moved into the basement in fall, and then our growing season is very short too, so that might not even do it


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 11, 2011)

I hope to get a tree or two one day...


----------



## dmmj (Sep 11, 2011)

the more you eat the more you toot. oh wait those are beans.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> The thing is, they are almost never available locally- until I found some at the local Trader Joes!



Where is this store at?



It's no secret, I have been trying for years to get some figs to try on my tortoises. The only figs I have ever saw here in this area, were the dried ones.  This year I broke down and bought a couple of tiny fig trees and have them in pots. They have grown well, but with winter coming and having to bring them inside, is when I will have my brown thumb showing up no doubt. Still I am giving it my best try. Some day, some how, my Hingebacks will get to try figs!!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 12, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is, they are almost never available locally- until I found some at the local Trader Joes!
> ...





One Pacific Place- just south of the Westroads and Regency Court on Pacific street, just east of the Interstate. I could look up the actual address for you... but then again, so could you and I am a lazy SOB.


----------



## cdmay (Sep 12, 2011)

Forget feeding figs to the tortoises. Barbie made some fig and vanilla bean jam that will make you swoon. I think she produced about two dozen jars. _Oh man_, is it good!
OK, we did feed some of the extras to the tortoises too but...


----------



## terryo (Sep 12, 2011)

Carl, do you have fig trees too??????? Let's see them...what kind do you have...or....did you buy your figs.


----------



## cdmay (Sep 13, 2011)

_


terryo said:



Carl, do you have fig trees too??????? Let's see them...what kind do you have...or....did you buy your figs.

Click to expand...

_
Nope, we can't grow good figs down here as it is too warm and humid during the winter.
The figs Barb used to make the jam were Black Missions from the store.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 13, 2011)

OK, so is OMAHA the ONLY PLACE in the US that is not swarming with figs?????????

Heck, until fairly recently, my only experience with these tasty things was Fig Newtons! I was not even sure that figs were a real fruit.

Well... OK, there IS that famous scene in "Raiders of the Lost Ark" ("Bad figs"), but other than that? Nada around here.


----------



## terryo (Sep 13, 2011)

If we can do it here in NY, with our severe Winters, you can do it too Mark. Last year most of the Winter we were covered with snow. Order one on line. The Chicago fig is a little more hardy. The one I have planted, I just cover it with a load of heavy duty black plastic bags. In the Spring, I take off the bags, and it's fine. The other one I have is in a really big pot. (black Mission) Two of my son's have to carry it into the garage. They both produce loads of figs....go for it Mark!


----------



## pi01 (Sep 13, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Well... OK, there IS that famous scene in "Raiders of the Lost Ark" ("Bad figs"), but other than that? Nada around here.



Sorry, but the line in the movie is "bad date" (and we wasnt talking about the girl in the next room...). Anyone know if figs are ok to feed leos? Figs are a dime a dozen down here.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 13, 2011)

I am indiana jones and you killed my monkey


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 13, 2011)

pi01 said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... OK, there IS that famous scene in "Raiders of the Lost Ark" ("Bad figs"), but other than that? Nada around here.
> ...



 you need to ship them up here to Fig less Nebraska.


----------



## Nay (Sep 13, 2011)

Jacqui, I am with you, can we get all you Figgers to ship us some? I was at the store tonight and 3 figs were 2 dollars!!! Sorry torts, I don't spend that on me!! I will pay you guys pay pal, to ship me some figs!! Fill one of those flat rate boxes? Please?? I thought of this with cactus, but never did I think it with figs. I love them.. PM me, if you really are loaded. I'm serious!
Terry, I used to live in Springfield,MA. on this street with the houses kinda back up to each other, and the guy whose house was behind us had a huge fig tree, (Sometimes we would get lucky and some figs would drop on our back yard) He was this old Italian and every fall, him and his sons, would get ropes and shovels and dig a huge hole, then take the ropes and pull that sucker into the ground. I swear it was such a big ordeal, but he loved his figs!! My father in law has tried to grow them many years, but something has always gotten them, maybe those bugs Yvonne was talking about? (Was that Yvonne, it was a few post up, I may be mistaken)I have tons of plants and never thought to try one, maybe I will now. Thanks NAy


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 13, 2011)

There is a fig tree in the vacant lot next to me that I have started trees form cuttings and also from limbs that have rooted themselves by just laying on the ground.I gave the last one away just recently(between the quake and Irene) this tree is hardy, I keep the new trees in pots above ground with no protection during winter,The only thing is, when the fruit gets ripe it gets ripe quick and overripe even quicker, (very short shelf life). if anyone wants one I will try to start some more trees for you. Here is a pic I just took of the fruit that I just picked in the dark a little bit ago. Do figs ripen if they are picked early or do they just go bad?. Len


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 13, 2011)

terryo said:


> If we can do it here in NY, with our severe Winters, you can do it too Mark. Last year most of the Winter we were covered with snow. Order one on line. The Chicago fig is a little more hardy. The one I have planted, I just cover it with a load of heavy duty black plastic bags. In the Spring, I take off the bags, and it's fine. The other one I have is in a really big pot. (black Mission) Two of my son's have to carry it into the garage. They both produce loads of figs....go for it Mark!



I'm zone 4, close to 5- the beginning of the Death Zone for anything vaguely tropical or Mediterranean. Chicago is safely Zone 5, and I believe you said you were zone 6 or 7? You get more snow than we do, but we have a longer winter with several sub-zero days.

Combine that with my well-known Black Thumb of Death, and I have a hard time keeping plastic plants!

Jacqui is zone 5- a little better off then I am. (The dividing line is the Platte River from what I have been told.) She is also a great gardener and has a truck. I am getting a vision of her raising hardy figs and hibiscus and dropping it off to all of us poor midwesterners!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> Combine that with my well-known Black Thumb of Death, and I have a hard time keeping plastic plants!
> 
> Jacqui is zone 5- a little better off then I am. (The dividing line is the Platte River from what I have been told.) She is also a great gardener and has a truck. I am getting a vision of her raising hardy figs and hibiscus and dropping it off to all of us poor midwesterners!



I wonder if the black thumb is a midwestern thing?  Contrary to what you think Mark, I too have a black thumb. Usually the way mine works is something won't grow for me and I just keep rebuying and planting, then magically one day whatever type of plant it is will grow for me. Once I can get one to grow, then I normally can get others to make it.

I am slowly getting my larger "food" plants up in both size and numbers. I may be able in a few years to supply the midwest.  Currently I only have something like 28 Althea (Rose of Sharon), 10 hardy hibiscus, 4 tropical hibiscus.... but these guys have survived 3 years with me, amazing, 18 grape vines, and such. I am trying to get cactus going the last two years, but am still in the black phase of them. I could be bringing you goodies, but your leaving the area too soon, Mark.





??Len?? said:


> There is a fig tree in the vacant lot next to me that I have started trees form cuttings and also from limbs that have rooted themselves by just laying on the ground.I gave the last one away just recently(between the quake and Irene) this tree is hardy, I keep the new trees in pots above ground with no protection during winter,The only thing is, when the fruit gets ripe it gets ripe quick and overripe even quicker, (very short shelf life). if anyone wants one I will try to start some more trees for you. Here is a pic I just took of the fruit that I just picked in the dark a little bit ago. Do figs ripen if they are picked early or do they just go bad?. Len



You know me Len, I am always looking for more plants to kill...ummmm I mean try starting. 





Nay said:


> Jacqui, I am with you, can we get all you Figgers to ship us some? I was at the store tonight and 3 figs were 2 dollars!!!



Really that's all the were? Dang, here I am worried when I find them, they will be like $3 or more each. 

Nay, your not as crazy as me, then. Here I am thinking of tomorrow driving to Omaha which is like a good 100 miles away, to get some figs. That is the *only* thing I am planning on doing there. Now how crazy is it to spend almost 4 hours in a car, just to get a few figs to try on my tortoises?


----------



## Guggie (Sep 14, 2011)

pi01 said:


> Madkins007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... OK, there IS that famous scene in "Raiders of the Lost Ark" ("Bad figs"), but other than that? Nada around here.
> ...



You beat me to it - that's one of my favorite lines in the movie.


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 14, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Really that's all the were? Dang, here I am worried when I find them, they will be like $3 or more each.
> 
> Nay, your not as crazy as me, then. Here I am thinking of tomorrow driving to Omaha which is like a good 100 miles away, to get some figs. That is the *only* thing I am planning on doing there. Now how crazy is it to spend almost 4 hours in a car, just to get a few figs to try on my tortoises?


1. I just found a TJs in Lincoln for you- 
Trader Joe's Lincoln (722)
3120 Pine Lake Road
Lincoln, NE 68516
Phone Number: 402-328-0120
Trading Hours: 8:00 am - 9:00 pm 

2. There were $4.99 for a 2lb package. Mine had maybe about 15 smaller than golf ball size figs in it.

3. TJ's is an AMAZING store. I think of it as the offspring of Aldi's low prices, in-house brands, and limited selection with Whole Foods organic and fair trade products. For a specialty store, there are a lot of bargains! They have a really nice wine for $2.99 a bottle, the best price for pre-made sushi and olive oils I have found yet, and so forth. There 'Better than Butter' peanut butter is a great option for us PB fans on diets, etc., etc., etc.

Try the dried fruits, mango or pineapple, with chili- amazing!


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been waiting for a Trader Joe's to come to Syracuse, but it's yet to happen. I'll continue my search for figs, Joe-less...


----------



## Laura (Sep 14, 2011)

i just picked a bunch.. good to know they are a good fruit to feed.. they all love them!


they grow wild around here.. I didnt know you could start them from a cutting.. hmmmm


----------



## ascott (Sep 14, 2011)

There is a listing in southern California on craigslist someone there has so many figs they are giving them away....it is in the free section.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 14, 2011)

Never heard of figs......cant get anything nice over here...maybe an apple or two?


----------



## dmmj (Sep 14, 2011)

most people who I know who have fig and trees, usually try to give them away and most people don't want them, I think most people's experience with figs are in newtons. I am thinking about getting a tree would it grow and produce figs in a pot,or should it be in the ground?


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2011)

dmmj said:


> most people who I know who have fig and trees, usually try to give them away and most people don't want them, I think most people's experience with figs are in newtons. I am thinking about getting a tree would it grow and produce figs in a pot,or should it be in the ground?



My research has shown they do produce even when just in pots.... plus one of Terry's is in a pot too.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 14, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > most people who I know who have fig and trees, usually try to give them away and most people don't want them, I think most people's experience with figs are in newtons. I am thinking about getting a tree would it grow and produce figs in a pot,or should it be in the ground?
> ...


The one I just gave away was in a pot and had fruit.


----------



## jaizei (Sep 14, 2011)

In hotter/drier areas, it might be best in ground.


----------



## terryo (Sep 14, 2011)

Here's my tree in the pot






















Here's the one I planted in the ground....It just spread out now and you can't see the tree in the middle. Even the new branches that came from the bottom have figs on them











And this is a little branch I cut off and stuck in the dirt in the Spring....it's already a little tree.





Tomorrow night there is a fig fest here at the beach, and everyone brings dishes made with figs and some branches from their fig trees to exchange.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 14, 2011)

terryo said:


> Here's my tree in the pot
> 
> Here's the one I planted in the ground....It just spread out now and you can't see the tree in the middle. Even the new branches that came from the bottom have figs on them
> 
> ...



Okay as usual Terry, I am envious of you.  Gives me a few ideas on how my trees should hopefully be looking like next year (fingers crossed). It does appear they sprout pretty easily from just clippings.

Tomorrow night sounds neat. I never would have thought folks had figs party (still almost back with Mark and only thinking of figs as something with Newton's  ). I love the branch exchange part.


----------

